# Co2 (gas Bottle) In Or Out Of Fridge?



## Carboy (3/4/09)

Hi everyone,

I've just about finished my kegerator project using a large family fridge that will hold 6 kegs.

Now at the penultimate task, I'm not sure if I should drill a hole in the side of the fridge and leave the CO2 bottle beside the fridge, or if I'm better off placing it inside the fridge like I have seen in other home brewer's photos.

Can someone please advise me its okay to put the CO2 bottle inside the fridge? as this would be my preference (keeps the kids safe) and away from a potentially dangerous item.

Where I live the overnight temperature can get down to -5 in Winter and around the high 30's in Summer.

Will the regulator be okay too?

Many thanks for any advice

Cheers
Carboy


----------



## roger mellie (4/4/09)

Carboy said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just about finished my kegerator project using a large family fridge that will hold 6 kegs.
> 
> ...



Nilus Anxietum

The CO2 bottle will be just fine either in or out of the fridge. Regulator will be fine. Drier the better.

RM


----------



## Frag_Dog (4/4/09)

You could always hook up a few spare car batteries to the CO2 bottle, kids would only touch it once then....hahahaha

(I obviously don't have kids)

Should be fine inside or out, if your regulator is in decent shape. I have mine in the fridge at the moment, but because the reg was slightly damaged when I got it, it doens't keep good pressure (what it reads 5psi as is about 15-20psi). I think this is due to the moisture getting in.


----------



## matt white (4/4/09)

The gas bottle is not dangerous to kids, unless of course they take to it with an angle grinder.

Why waste keg space in the fridge?


----------



## samhighley (4/4/09)

Frag_Dog said:


> (I obviously don't have kids)



Not anymore.


----------



## samhighley (4/4/09)

gilbrew said:


> The gas bottle is not dangerous to kids, unless of course they take to it with an angle grinder.



I disagree. Knock a gas bottle over and dislodge the regulator, and you have a missile. 

Last time I checked, missiles were dangerous to kids. And adults. And other lifeforms with a heartbeat.


----------



## EK (4/4/09)

I have my CO2 bottle in the fridge and have had no hassles.

Why not try it in the fridge for a while and if you find that you don't like that you can always make plans to move it out.

:icon_cheers: 
EK


----------

